# Epson L1300 printer driver

## minsoehan

Is there anyone using Epson L1300 printer?

My printer is Epson L1300 color printer.

I fount this page http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule, get .rpm and installed using 

```
# rpm -Uvh .rpm
```

I have this:

```
mshan@localhost ~ $ rpm -qa

epson-inkjet-printer-201311w-1.0.1-1lsb3.2.x86_64
```

the driver is available cups' web interface. but not work.

Doesn't work.

that driver software works well in Fedora-22.

I have also tried adding .ppd file which is taken from .deb file. Not work as well.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

usually cups and ppd works quite well. my kyocera printer also has a ppd and worked after i added it in cups.

did you create a new printer in cups webinterface and added that ppd?

did you checked the web if anyone is using htat printer already in any distro?

you could check waht that rpm is doing and apply those changes in your box.

and lets assume you did started cups and other stuff => gentoo wiki has for sure a cups article. I suppose you already have read that and prepared your box accordingly right?

----------

## Buffoon

You need to check whether Gentoo CUPS can access the files it needs. Look at CUPS error log, probably some file(s) is not found and you need to create a symlink. Just guessing, can't do any better because no logs were provided.

----------

## minsoehan

error logs is here:

```
mshan@localhost ~ $ tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log

E [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Unable to open raster stream - : Broken pipe

E [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Job stopped due to filter errors; please consult the error_log file for details.

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] The following messages were recorded from 09:39:36 AM to 09:39:37 AM

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Adding start banner page "none".

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Adding end banner page "none".

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] File of type application/pdf queued by "mshan".

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] hold_until=0

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Queued on "L1300-Series" by "mshan".

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] time-at-processing=1441336176

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] 3 filters for job:

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] pdftopdf (application/pdf to application/vnd.cups-pdf, cost 66)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] gstoraster (application/vnd.cups-pdf to application/vnd.cups-raster, cost 99)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] /opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201311w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter (application/vnd.cups-raster to printer/L1300-Series, cost 0)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] job-sheets=none,none

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] argv[0]="L1300-Series"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] argv[1]="16"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] argv[2]="mshan"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] argv[3]="g6msh.conf"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] argv[4]="1"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] argv[5]="Rotate180=Off DensityWatermark=Level4 SizeWatermark=70 BrightnessValue=0 PrintQuality=Standard number-up=1 Watermark=None PageSize=Letter YellowValue=0 ReduceEnlarge=Off OutputPaper=A4 MirrorImage=Off CyanValue=0 PositionWatermark=Center PosterPrinting=Off ScaleRatio=100 GammaValue=2.2 Color=Color MediaType=PLAIN ContrastValue=0 MagentaValue=0 ColurWatermark=Red SaturationValue=0 CorrectionColor=EPSONVivid job-uuid=urn:uuid:c6f5f1af-cf9f-392d-6488-1df51b203010 job-originating-host-name=localhost time-at-creation=1441336176 time-at-processing=1441336176"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00016-001"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[8]="HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[9]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[10]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@localhost"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[11]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/2.0.3"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[12]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[13]="USER=root"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[14]="CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[15]="CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[16]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[17]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[18]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[19]="LANG=en_US.UTF-8"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[20]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/L1300-Series.ppd"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[21]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[22]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/pdf"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[23]="DEVICE_URI=usb://EPSON/L1300%20Series?serial=554238593030383083"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[24]="PRINTER_INFO=EPSON L1300 Series"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[25]="PRINTER_LOCATION=localhost"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[26]="PRINTER=L1300-Series"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[27]="PRINTER_STATE_REASONS=none"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[28]="CUPS_FILETYPE=document"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[29]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-raster"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[30]="AUTH_I****"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftopdf (PID 5004)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstoraster (PID 5005)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Started filter /opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201311w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter (PID 5006)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 5007)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] execv failed: No such file or directory

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] PID 5006 (/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201311w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter) stopped with status 102 (No such file or directory)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Loading USB quirks from "/usr/share/cups/usb".

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Loaded 72 quirks.

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Printing on printer with URI: usb://EPSON/L1300%20Series?serial=554238593030383083

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] libusb_get_device_list=5

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] STATE: +connecting-to-device

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] STATE: -connecting-to-device

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Printer found with device ID: MFG:EPSON;CMD:ESCPL2,BDC,D4,D4PX,END4;MDL:L1300 Series;CLS:PRINTER;DES:EPSON L1300 Series;CID:EpsonStd5;FID:FXN,DPN,WFN,ETN,AFN,DAN;RID:00;DDS:011180; Device URI: usb://EPSON/L1300%20Series?serial=554238593030383083

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Device protocol: 2

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Sending data to printer.

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Sent 0 bytes...

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Waiting for read thread to exit...

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Read 107 bytes of back-channel data...

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] PID 5004 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftopdf) exited with no errors.

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Color Manager: Calibration Mode/Off

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Calling FindDeviceById(cups-L1300-Series)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Found device /org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/cups_L1300_Series

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Calling org.freedesktop.ColorManager.Device.Get(ProfilingInhibitors)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] PID 5007 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb) exited with no errors.

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Calling FindDeviceById(cups-L1300-Series)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Found device /org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/cups_L1300_Series

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Calling GetProfileForQualifiers(RGB.PLAIN....)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Failed to send: org.freedesktop.ColorManager.Device.NothingMatched:nothing matched expression 'RGB.PLAIN.,RGB.PLAIN.*,RGB.*.,RGB.*.*,*'

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Failed to get profile filename for cups-L1300-Series

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Color Manager: no profiles specified in PPD

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Color Manager: ICC Profile: None

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Ghostscript command line: /usr/bin/gs -dQUIET -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dNOINTERPOLATE -sDEVICE=cups -sstdout=%stderr -sOutputFile=%stdout -r360x360 -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792 -dcupsBitsPerColor=8 -dcupsColorOrder=0 -dcupsColorSpace=1 -dcupsCompression=1 -scupsPageSizeName=Letter -I/usr/share/cups/fonts -c '<</.HWMargins[8.400000 8.400000 8.400024 8.400024] /Margins[0 0]>>setpagedevice' -f -_

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[8]="HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[9]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[10]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@localhost"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[11]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/2.0.3"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[12]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[13]="USER=root"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[14]="CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[15]="CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[16]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[17]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[18]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[19]="LANG=en_US.UTF-8"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[20]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/L1300-Series.ppd"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[21]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[22]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/pdf"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[23]="DEVICE_URI=usb://EPSON/L1300%20Series?serial=554238593030383083"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[24]="PRINTER_INFO=EPSON L1300 Series"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[25]="PRINTER_LOCATION=localhost"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[26]="PRINTER=L1300-Series"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[27]="PRINTER_STATE_REASONS=none"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[28]="CUPS_FILETYPE=document"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[29]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-raster"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] envp[30]="AUTH_INFO_REQUIRED=none"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Start rendering...

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Processing page 1...

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Error: /ioerror in --showpage--

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Operand stack:

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] (/var/spool/cups/tmp/gs_FIQtfb)   --nostringval--   1   true

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Execution stack:

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1955   1   3   %oparray_pop   1954   1   3   %oparray_pop   1938   1   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   1   1   --nostringval--   %for_pos_int_continue   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   1826   2   9   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Dictionary stack:

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] --dict:1194/1684(ro)(G)--   --dict:1/20(G)--   --dict:82/200(L)--   --dict:82/200(L)--   --dict:116/127(ro)(G)--   --dict:280/300(ro)(G)--   --dict:28/32(L)--   --dict:6/8(L)--   --dict:21/40(L)--

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Current allocation mode is local

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Last OS error: Broken pipe

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] GPL Ghostscript 9.15: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Unrecoverable error: typecheck in setpagedevice

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Operand stack:

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] /var/spool/cups/tmp/gs_FIQtfb  false  false  --nostringval--

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] Rendering completed

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] PID 5005 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstoraster) exited with no errors.

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] End of messages

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] printer-state=3(idle)

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] printer-state-message="Rendering completed"

D [04/Sep/2015:09:39:37 +0630] [Job 16] printer-state-reasons=none

```

----------

## minsoehan

Gnome Print Setting says in error box this:

 *Quote:*   

> Printing troubleshooter
> 
> Although one or more printers are marked as being shared, this print server is not exporting shared printers to the network.
> 
> Enable the "Publish shared printers connected to this system" option in the server settings using the printing administration too. To start this too, select System->Administration->Print Settings for the main menu.

 

so I go th Print Setting->Server->Setting... and enabled "Publish shared printers connected to this system".

but not work.

the error still shows up.

----------

## charles17

 *minsoehan wrote:*   

> Is there anyone using Epson L1300 printer?
> 
> My printer is Epson L1300 color printer.
> 
> I fount this page http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule, get .rpm and installed using 
> ...

 

If it's not mentioned in the printers you may find answers in the database/epsonfaq or in the OpenPrinting user forums.

BTW: With the src.rpm it should be possible to create your own ebuild for that printer driver.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

It may help to delete any jobs pending for cups. 

Than stop and restart that printer in cups.

you mention gnome, when you use systemd, that could also be the culprit

your log above says broken pipe. => and thats the thing you should focus on, what is a broken pipe, and where is it broken ...

----------

## minsoehan

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> It may help to delete any jobs pending for cups. 
> 
> Than stop and restart that printer in cups.
> 
> you mention gnome, when you use systemd, that could also be the culprit
> ...

 

yes, I have tried several ways of restart printer in cups, readd printer, cancel jobs, etc...

but problem still exist.

now I am looking at broken pipe to solve it.

----------

## minsoehan

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *minsoehan wrote:*   Is there anyone using Epson L1300 printer?
> 
> My printer is Epson L1300 color printer.
> 
> I fount this page http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule, get .rpm and installed using 
> ...

 

Yes, I have tried those links and found L1300 driver in .rpm and .deb format. But no luck.

and Yes I am trying to create my own ebuild file.

I have no experience of writing ebuild file. So it's a bit daunting, honestly.

----------

